# When does the timeskip happen?



## whichdan (Jan 8, 2006)

This has probably been asked 378947238472379847 times, but when is it?

I'm only following the subs right now.

Edit: here

Read that thread, but it still doesn't answer when--though it looks like the skip happened sometime within the last year.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 8, 2006)

The timeskip should happen in the anime as soon as the fillers are over.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jan 8, 2006)

After 133, the fillers started, but thetimeskip does happen after that. If you want to know when the fillers will end, it's estimated late February or March the Kakashi Gaiden will start. If you want to start reading the Kakashi Gaiden and the timeskip in the meantime, Gaiden starts with Chapter 239.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 8, 2006)

me said:
			
		

> My friend, you understand what fillers are, right?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Filler explanation_
> ...



Kakashi Gaiden - 10/11 episodes till.

Part 2/Timeskip - 12/13


----------



## korican04 (Jan 8, 2006)

Do you mean, what chapter did the skip happend in the manga? or When will it happend in the anime?
In the manga it occured in chapter 247 or something like that.
In the anime it hasn't happend yet, and they are in episode 167.

Also there is giant thread on differences between manga and anime somewhere on the board. I think I started teh thread but don't remember.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 8, 2006)

if the anime followed the manga the time skip would have happend right after episode 135

but seeing there is a manga filler of some sort i would say than technically it woud be episode 142


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 8, 2006)

If you want to know where to start reading the manga from, I recommend 236, since there's a scene in there that hasn't been animated by the anime yet. 

Kakashi Gaiden is 239-244.

Timeskip starts with Chapter 245.


----------



## whichdan (Jan 8, 2006)

I understand fillers and stuff, but isn't the manga already 100 "episodes" beyond the anime?

And thanks for the answer--March should be a great month.

btw, what does "gaiden" translate to?


----------



## Sawako (Jan 8, 2006)

I think, but don't quote me on this, it translates to "story". So basically the Kakashi Gaiden is the Kakashi Story. I think. o.o

edit: oh yeah, gaiden meaning sidestory makes more sense. So basically the Kakashi Gaiden = the Kakashi Sidestory.


----------



## Daniee (Jan 8, 2006)

whichdan said:
			
		

> I understand fillers and stuff, but isn't the manga already 100 "episodes" beyond the anime?
> 
> And thanks for the answer--March should be a great month.
> 
> btw, what does "gaiden" translate to?


No...at the most, the manga is about 20 episodes beyond the anime

Gaiden = Sidestory


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 8, 2006)

The anime stopped on the manga equivalent of Chapter 238 (however, certain scenes from that chapter and 236 were skipped and will be shown later embedded into the fillers, probably).

The manga is now on Chapter 290.

So, that's 52 chapters. 

Each episode takes up roughly 2 chapters. 

That should give you a rough estimate of how far ahead the manga is thanks to fillers. 

Gaiden = sidestory


----------



## whichdan (Jan 8, 2006)

That answers a lot, thanks


----------



## IBU (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks to all that answered, i was in the same bout as the thread starter.


----------

